# pb G4 en fond de pomme grise



## drkiriko (26 Mai 2009)

bonjour à tous
mon fils me dit que son pb G4 est devenu noir en visionnant un film. Je l'ai récupéré et je vois maintenant que son démarrage s'arrête à la pomme grise après un vilain gros bruit   accompagné d'un fffssshhhh, le tout précédent le bruit habituel. A cela s'ajoute un vilain cliquètement (?): comme si qch tournait sans fin, côté gauche [le DD?]. J'ajouterai que tout à l'heure il m'a bouffé le cd d'installe, que j'ai réussi à extirper enfin. la batterie est accutellement presque à 5 voyants.
bien sûr, j'ai essayé les manuvres indiquées un peu partout
 est-ce l'indice d'une catastrophe (financière) ?

merci d'être clair, docteur(s), je serai courageux


----------



## jeremac2 (26 Mai 2009)

Quel model de PowerBook G4 ?


PowerBook Alu ?
PowerBook Tita ?


----------



## drkiriko (27 Mai 2009)

pardon (je croyais l'avoir écrit!)

en alu. 1,67 gHz. sur 10.4.1


----------



## jeremac2 (27 Mai 2009)

as tu essayer les RESET ?


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Mai 2009)

Oui +1 reset PMU -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Démarre avec ALT et essaye de booter sur le CD

Démarre en mode verbose  (Pomme + V) et dit sur quelle ligne le Powerbook bloque.

Teste les barrettes de ram une à une

Pourrais tu enregistrer le son bizarre qui se passe après le Bong.

Perso je pense à un ram HS bruit de parasite après le bong ce qui m'est déja arrivé


----------



## drkiriko (28 Mai 2009)

merci à tous les deux!

hum,  d'accord, mais si mon CD est de nouveau avalé??


----------



## jeremac2 (28 Mai 2009)

drkiriko a dit:


> merci à tous les deux!
> 
> hum,  d'accord, mais si mon CD est de nouveau avalé??





tu a fait les Démarche que Oldmac ta proposé ?


----------



## drkiriko (28 Mai 2009)

pardon (je n'ai pas le temps d'être en permanence devant ma bécane-

j'ai fait ceci:?une fois Démarre avec ALT et essaye de booter sur le CD
comme ça ne donnait rien, une fois   Démarre en mode verbose (Pomme + V) 
pas de sifflement au démarrage cette fois, mais plus de pomme grisée non plus et plus de CD resté dedans.  il ne semble pas tourner (au contact dessus) et il n'y a plus de bruit de cliquetis côté dd
je n'ai pas fait RESET vu que je ne vois pas ce que c'est ! ni  PMU
merci de vous occuper de moi! http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/zen.gif 


?


----------



## jeremac2 (28 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui +1 reset PMU -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR



Sa le dit la pour le reset, ta qua chercher ton model


----------



## OlivParis (2 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite de cet thread pour vous soumettre mon problème assez similaire.

La machine G4 Alu, 1,5GHz, 512Mo, DD 80 Go, sur tiger 10.4.11

Hier, je lance un script un peu lourd sur the gimp et au bout de 20 minutes, l'ordinateur était complètement bloqué (pas possible d'utiliser le menu pomme pour sortir de l'appli) donc j'ai éteint manuellement (2-3 secondes sur Power).

Depuis, impossible de redemarrer, écran gris avec logo et roue qui tourne indéfiniment :hein:

En lisant le thread ici même, j'ai tenté plusieurs manip avec plus ou moins de succès:

- Reboot avec le CD1 d'install et touche C enfoncée: marche pas!

- Reboot avec la touche option + cd d'install dedans: ça marche: j'ai essayé de selectionner le volume DD pour démarrer: marche pas! 

-J'ai démarré avec Pomme + S et attendu que les lignes qui ressemblent à du DOS finissent pour taper fsck -fy (lu sur un forum) mais j'ai en boucle IOATA DEVICE blocking bus

- Ensuite, re CD d'install et démarrage avec "Option" enfoncée, j'ai fait le hardware test (rapide + étendu): tout est annoncé comme ok. bizarre, le message précendent (IOATA....) semble indiquer un pb de DD, nan? :mouais:

- Je passe donc à la troisième option démarrer sur le CD d'install, vais dans l'utilitaire de disque et là, ça tourne à l'infini sur "recherche des données sur le volume"

- Comme j'ai fait une sauvegarde récemment, je me dis pas grave, je réinstalle: donc démarrage sur le CD d'install: 1er écran choix de la langue, OK, deuxième écran, ça bloque complètement (impossbile de cliquer sur "continuer").

Donc là je sèche complètement: le hardware à l'air OK mais impossible de lancer un réparation de disque ou une install de l'OS. N'importe quelle aide est bienvenue. Au pire si j'arrive à détecter le pb hardware, je suis prêt à achter un DD ou de la RAM!

merci!


----------



## OlivParis (2 Juillet 2009)

De retour chez moi, j'en profite pour refaire qq tests:

j'ai fait les reset PRAM et PMU, pas de changements 

J'ai l'impression d'avoir epuise toutes les solutions logicielles là...

Donc maintenant mon soucis c'est d'identifier quelle est la partie hardware qui est morte, je penche pour le DD  (message sous probe V + ne trouve pas le DD dans disk utility) mais je voudrais etre sur avant de filer en acheter un autre... malheureusement le Apple Harware Test ne me renseigne pas correctement (d'apres lui tout est OK)

Une idee pour m'aider?

Sinon acheter le nouveau MacBook Pro 2,8GHz  mais pas sur que le banquier sera d'accord 

merci


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Juillet 2009)

Oui ça me fait pensé à un DD HS effictivement après, ce qui est confirmer par le message ... voir iççi -> http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6126_102-0.html?threadID=267903

Après vous devriez entendre des bruit venant du DD genre Clak, Clak ou un bruit redondan ? Est le cas ?


----------



## OlivParis (2 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse rapide 

Oui exact, une sorte de bruit de "grattement" provenant de la gauche du PB à intervale très régulier...

Maintenant, la question est: est-il raisonnable de tenter de changer le disque soit-meme? J'ai vu un tutorial qui explique comment faire et ça a l'air jouable. Votre avis?

Ensuite, quel disque choisir? d'après mes recherches, il faut un disque Serial ATA, 2.5 pouces. Quelle est la taille maximale gérable par la machine en Go?

Je pensais à un disque de cette selection: http://www.grosbill.com/catv2.cgi?t...ltre_1377&leg_filtre_1=1732&leg_filtre_2=1377#

Merci encore de vos réponses!


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Juillet 2009)

Salut, bon pour les Powerbook G4 Alu le disque dur c'est de l'IDE 2.5", pour la vitesse minimum 5400 Tours, après la taille gérable aucune idée mais le plus gros en IDE doit être 250 ou 320 Gb ! Après oui faut le changer sois même c'est super facile sur les PW G4, voila un guide de démontage : http://www.macbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_15_g4_article56.html (d'ailieur on vois bien sur le DD à la fin du guide, en page 3 que c'est de l'IDE )

Voila


----------



## OlivParis (3 Juillet 2009)

ok pour l'IDE; j'ai commandé un DD de 120Go que je devrais recevoir lundi/mardi

J'en ai profité pour commander 1Go de RAM en plus, y'a pas de mal à se faire plaisir vu les prix vs. l'époque à laquelle j'ai acheté la machine (tout début 2005 je crois) 

En esperant que cela solutionne mon problème, je croise les doigts!


----------



## OlivParis (29 Juillet 2009)

Un petit update: j'ai finalement reçu le DD et la RAM, ouvert le mac et remplaçé le tout.

Nickel ça marche, c'était bien le DD, j'ai pu réinstaller OS 10.3.9. Juste un petit problème, le DVD reste coinçé. je vais essayer ce soir les différentes méthodes glanées ça et là ce soir.

Encore merci pour votre aide! en esperant que ça puisse servir à d'autres


----------

